# Dovecot IMAP, IMAPS

## mrbeeye

I am running Dovecot (IMAP and IMAPS), but still getting this error message in Outlook Express:

```
Access denied

Code: 800cccd2
```

Code 800cccd2 means 0×800CCCD2 IMAP_TAGGED_NO_RESPONSE Message tagged. 

What's the problem?

----------

